# CPU Reaching 100°C



## marmiteonpizza (Jan 2, 2016)

Today, I disassembled my rig and built it back into a new case, and as soon as I switched it on, I noticed the LED on the MoBo flickering through the CPU temps, and then settle on 99.
I thought nothing of it at first, as my system had successfully POSTed, I was already on the desktop and I assumed it was just an anomaly. So I carried on as normal and started watching YouTube, when I noticed slow performance in Chrome and stuttering in YouTube videos. The videos I were watching had already completely streamed, and at the moment I realised this, I also noticed that my CPU fan was running at a pretty high RPM compared to normal.

I checked HWiNFO and my CPU temps were at 100°C! A few minutes later, I realised one of the fasteners of my CPU heatsink wasn't fastened properly and dealt with it.
My PC ran fine and the temps were back to normal, but I decided to stress test my CPU anyway, and for some reason, the temps hit back up to 100°C.
Lastly, I booted up Just Cause 3 to see what the temps would do, and they hit a maximum of 60°C as normal.

So what caused Prime95 to induce such a high temperature reading in a matter of seconds, after I had solved the issue?


----------



## Toothless (Jan 2, 2016)

Check your volts.


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Jan 2, 2016)

Toothless said:


> Check your volts.


Okay I will do, but what would the acceptable volts be for a 6700K?


----------



## Toothless (Jan 2, 2016)

Joel Charig said:


> Okay I will do, but what would the acceptable volts be for a 6700K?


Not sure since I don't own one. Check first ask questions later.


----------



## Jetster (Jan 2, 2016)

You have something put together wrong


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Jan 2, 2016)

Toothless said:


> Not sure since I don't own one. Check first ask questions later.


Good point.



Jetster said:


> You have something put together wrong


The heatsink may still not be seated absolutely perfectly, but I think I'll keep monitoring temps for the next week or so and see if it's actually an issue; temps are fine other than that one stress test I did.


----------



## Kursah (Jan 2, 2016)

Remove the cooler and re-seat it. You said you dealt with the loose fastener, I'm assuming that meant you secured that fastener. So I could be off base here...but it wouldn't hurt to check.

I've used the TX3/4's a lot...does it use that newer clamp style retainer?

Edit: I should mention I'm not familiar with the 6700K, but a 4770 or 4790 would push that TX3 into the 80s or even 90s at stock voltages most likely. Stock coolers hit 100c easily with P95 and the likes.

I almost wonder of the TX3's 100C under Prime and 60C under gaming is normal for this situation.


----------



## Jetster (Jan 2, 2016)

Buy a 212


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 2, 2016)

I highly recommend reseating and make sure you get enough thermal paste on it.  That HSF should be able to handle 95w without hitting 100C.

You may need to adjust the fan curve/speed so more air is moving through.  Also make sure the fan is spinning.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 2, 2016)

Joel Charig said:


> So what caused Prime95 to induce such a high temperature reading in a matter of seconds, after I had solved the issue?



That is what Prime95 does, especially if you select small FFTs.


----------



## Schmuckley (Jan 2, 2016)

It's Prime95.
I don't use that to test stability.
Cinebench and Hyper-Pi 32m.
Try doing something else with hyper-pi 32m running..good luck.\
I wonder how many good chips AVX Prime has killed?
dang..I even deleted it off the backup drive.


----------



## Jetster (Jan 2, 2016)

Its not that bad. Intel burn test will get it higher. But I don't use ether one. Just unnecessarily harsh on your CPU


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 2, 2016)

A stable, adequately cooled processor should be able to run _any_ benchmark/stress test and not break itself.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 2, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> A stable, adequately cooled processor should be able to run _any_ benchmark/stress test and not break itself.



LOL.  Prime95 w/ Small FFTs makes my 4790K and 4690K both hit 100°C on stock settings using my H110i GTX and H100i respectively.  It just produces too much heat too quickly for the thermal paste between the IHS and CPU core to transfer it out to the cooler.


----------



## Kursah (Jan 2, 2016)

newtekie1 said:


> LOL.  Prime95 w/ Small FFTs makes my 4790K and 4690K both hit 100°C on stock settings using my H110i GTX and H100i respectively.  It just produces too much heat too quickly for the thermal paste between the IHS and CPU core to transfer it out to the cooler.



+1 but with a Noctua U14S...granted its an air cooler, but a damn good one that competes with AIO's. AVX stress testing really cranks up the voltage and heat on these CPU's, between that, a smaller surface area to contact the IHS, and the thermal paste as newtekie1 said, it can't keep up.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 2, 2016)

newtekie1 said:


> LOL.  Prime95 w/ Small FFTs makes my 4790K and 4690K both hit 100°C on stock settings using my H110i GTX and H100i respectively.  It just produces too much heat too quickly for the thermal paste between the IHS and CPU core to transfer it out to the cooler.


My 6700K is running 49C at max across all four cores @ 100% load from BOINC.

Prime95 Small FFTs: 55C.  Oh, and I'm using the Intel HD 530 on that processor too.





It is on to the second group, the maximums haven't changed.

Idle temp is ~24C (22-26).

Scythe Kotetsu.  I think I'm using the thermal paste that came with it.  Mind you, you need a really wide case to fit a Kotetsu.


----------



## xvi (Jan 2, 2016)

If it was fine before and having issues now, I'd say there's something physically wrong with the cooler not making contact. Voltages should be somewhere in the ballpark of 1.2-1.3v for stock. (Try checking with CPU-z)
I'd suggest pulling the cooler off and checking the pattern of thermal paste to make sure it's making proper contact. Make sure to clean it, pea sized dot in the middle, let the cooler smoosh it flat.

Edit: I run mine stock at about a -125mV offset (~1.15v total) just to keep it cool. Mine is very thermally limited and undervolting pretty much guarantees that it'll run boost clocks all the time.


----------



## Jetster (Jan 2, 2016)

That TX3 is not much of a cooler


----------



## xvi (Jan 2, 2016)

Jetster said:


> That TX3 is not much of a cooler


True, but it _should_ be good enough for a stock 6700k.


----------



## SnakeDoctor (Jan 2, 2016)

Install cooler correctly - same as stock intel cooler installation - 







install by pressing down clips , with clips set to install mode , don't turn after

Make sure using correct bracket for socket


----------



## Jetster (Jan 2, 2016)

To much TIM or those Intel retainers not done right maybe


----------



## trog100 (Jan 2, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> A stable, adequately cooled processor should be able to run _any_ benchmark/stress test and not break itself.



the chip wont break at 100 c.. it will simply throttle to maintain 100 c and not go any higher.. being as this is the way intel set them they must be happy with 100 C else they would set the throttle point lower.. 

if it games at 60 C and prime95 takes it to 100 C the problem is with prime95.. it wont break the chip but it will cause it to hit 100 C quite easily.. i think it can be considered normal when small blocks tests are being run on all eight threads.. 

trog


----------



## hat (Jan 2, 2016)

AVX or no, I don't think a _stock_ 6700k should be reaching 100c in Prime95, at least not with the TX3. It may not be a mountain of metal, but better than the stock Intel coolers. Extreme torture tests are nothing new, before Prime95 became relevant again we had Linpack, which of course, was also shunned for being 'too extreme'. My thought is if it can pass that extreme test, it can pass anything. If I'm testing a new OC I run a few different things just to be sure, but LinX and Prime95 are generally my go-to test apps.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 2, 2016)

TX3 is very low par. i wouldnt fit it with anything recent. Especially of the higher end spectrum. Get a hyper 212. i have one on my FX8320 and even this stays relatively cool.

Also first make sure you have negative pressure in your case so that the hot air is not being recirculated. Make sure there are more exhausts than intakes.


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 2, 2016)

I would't use the TX3 on a skylake the skylake sockets are pretty fiddely


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 2, 2016)

OneMoar said:


> I would't use the TX3 on a skylake the skylake sockets are pretty fiddely


Goddamn, Ned Flanders with his diddly doodly pipes and diddly sinks and fiddly sockets.


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 2, 2016)

Let's try to stick to the topic.
Also there is nothing wrong with Skylake sockets! Just don't ship a build with a heavy ass cooler on the socket, which is true to any socket!
Unless you can find where it has happened in normal life, as all sources from the BS a month or so ago was based of OEM builder issues, not normal usage.


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Jan 2, 2016)

I think people who have said it's a fault with Prime95 were right, as that's the only instance I'm getting abnormally high temps after snapping my heatsink back into place (although one peg is slightly bent, due to being "fiddly diddly").
So I just won't use Prime95 for stress testing, as no game will stress my CPU that much and games are the most stressful software I'll be running 

I may actually invest in a better cooler before I go back to uni (mid Jan) with Christmas money, as many of you have said my cooler is not that adequate.
What do people think about buying a liquid cooler over an air cooler?


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 2, 2016)

AIOs remove all the weight from the CPU which is what would potentially cause the damage. Outside of that, you will find high end air is about equal in performance, and close to the same cost. It really is a flip of the coin, whatever you prefer to use.


----------



## xorbe (Jan 2, 2016)

It's not a fault in Prime95 -- but it is due to the high CPU activity of Prime95.  Don't worry, unless you plan to run Prime95 type jobs.  Two solutions, water cooling or lower MHz/voltage.  My setup is the same way as yours, fine when gaming, Prime95 drives the temps to 99C.  I haven't had any actual problems.  You can still use Prime95, but the CPU will throttle down at 99C.  That's what it is designed to do.  I ran for 10 minutes, and it didn't crash.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 2, 2016)

trog100 said:


> if it games at 60 C and prime95 takes it to 100 C the problem is with prime95..


As demonstrated in my post, there are no problems with Prime95.  If your temperatures run ridiculously high, your cooling solution/installation is inadequate for the amount of heat the processor generates.  I put enough cooling capacity on all of my chips so they never hit 70C under _any_ circumstances.



OneMoar said:


> I would't use the TX3 on a skylake the skylake sockets are pretty fiddely


My Kotetsu dwarfs the TX3.

As others said, you really shouldn't transport it without first removing it to prevent mainboard damage.


----------



## erocker (Jan 2, 2016)

I'd go with a new AIO cooler. They work very well and some of them are very simple to setup. Usually easier to mount than a tower air cooler.


----------



## trog100 (Jan 2, 2016)

my de-lidded and well cooled 4790K runs at 22 C idle.. with the game i am currently playing mgs phantom pain it runs at 46 C.. the furmark cpu burner heats it up to around 58 C running 8 threads.. wprime a little less.. but small block prime95 takes it up to 85 C quite easily.. prior to my de-lidding it hit 100 C and throttled down every time..

prime95 can be run in several ways.. small blocks (super hot) large blocks (normal hot) and blend a mixture of both.. it also ups the vcore voltage if adaptive voltage is used..

its not a good thing to judge normal opening tempts buy.. 

trog


----------



## hat (Jan 2, 2016)

Well, we know the Skylake substrate is smaller than previous models...



sneekypeet said:


> AIOs remove all the weight from the CPU which is what would potentially cause the damage. Outside of that, you will find high end air is about equal in performance, and close to the same cost. It really is a flip of the coin, whatever you prefer to use.



What about the pressure from mounting the block? I know the block isn't heavy, but it can put a lot of pressure down.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 2, 2016)

hat said:


> Well, we know the Skylake substrate is smaller than previous models...


Cooler Master lists the TX3 as being compatible with Skylake:
http://www.coolermaster.com/company/newsDetail-M1507210001dcf7-20150721.html?page=1

Edit: The Hyper TX3 isn't listed as Core i7 compatible but Hyper TX3 EVO is.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 2, 2016)

hat said:


> What about the pressure from mounting the block? I know the block isn't heavy, but it can put a lot of pressure down.



Everything I have seen says it (skylake mumbo-jumbo) has nothing to do with socket pressure. Also been running an AIO on my skylake since I got it without a single issue. I think people just wanted something to hate on Skylake for and ran with it to be honest. I cannot complain about mine or any cooler I have ran on it, but then again Im not exactly a dumbass who ships it around with the cooler on it either

Also specifically from AIO to air coolers, AIOs offer less pressure than just about every air cooler out there!


----------



## hat (Jan 2, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Corsair lists the TX3 as being compatible with Skylake:
> http://www.coolermaster.com/company/newsDetail-M1507210001dcf7-20150721.html?page=1
> 
> Edit: BUUUUUUUUTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!! They don't list Core i7 for CPU compatibility!
> ...



Really? When did Corsair start endorsing Cooler Master products? 
Just teasing you man, on a more serious note I find it odd they don't list the i7 as compatible, because they claim it supports 130w CPUs and over.



sneekypeet said:


> Everything I have seen says it (skylake mumbo-jumbo) has nothing to do with socket pressure. Also been running an AIO on my skylake since I got it without a single issue. I think people just wanted something to hate on Skylake for and ran with it to be honest. I cannot complain about mine or any cooler I have ran on it, but then again Im not exactly a dumbass who ships it around with the cooler on it either



Well, that's good to hear, should I ever come across the resources to build a Skylake system...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 2, 2016)

hat said:


> Really? When did Corsair start endorsing Cooler Master products?
> Just teasing you man, on a more serious note I find it odd they don't list the i7 as compatible, because they claim it supports 130w CPUs and over.


I ninja'd.  That's apparently the difference between EVO and non-EVO.  Faster fan, I guess?  OP has the EVO version so Cooler Master claims it is okay.

I'd probably either buy a different HSF, another fan, or replace the fan.


----------



## hat (Jan 2, 2016)

You must be one highly proficient ninja, because I already adjusted what I was writing to compensate for the adjustments you made... and you came back to get me again!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 2, 2016)

My average post probably has 20 edits.


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Jan 3, 2016)

I'm going with this bad boy 
Cooler Master RR-V8VC-16PR-R2 V8

Thoughts?


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jan 3, 2016)

Joel Charig said:


> I'm going with this bad boy
> Cooler Master RR-V8VC-16PR-R2 V8
> 
> Thoughts?



Expensive and performs worse than similar priced products from noctua, bequiet etc

if you want a overkill... I mean seriously...

NH-D15S 

Cryorig R1 Ultimate 

be quiet!  Dark Rock Pro3


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 3, 2016)

Joel Charig said:


> I'm going with this bad boy
> Cooler Master RR-V8VC-16PR-R2 V8
> 
> Thoughts?


It's more fan than heatsink.  Surface area is the name of the game in air cooling.

I like my Scythes but you'll have to find one that fits your case.


----------



## Jetster (Jan 3, 2016)

Just get a 212 there cheap and work really well,I keep a spare one in my closet just for kicks


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Jan 3, 2016)

Decided against the expensive choice, will just go with a 212


----------



## Toothless (Jan 4, 2016)

Did we ever check volts?


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Jan 4, 2016)

Toothless said:


> Did we ever check volts?


Yes, vaults are around the 1.2-1.4 mark, which is the recommended for stock speeds.


----------



## trog100 (Jan 4, 2016)

1.2 is low 1.4 is high.. there would be quite a tempt difference between the two "extremes".. maybe as much as 15 C.. maybe even more.. 

trog


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 4, 2016)

Joel Charig said:


> Yes, vaults are around the 1.2-1.4 mark, which is the recommended for stock speeds.


You need to be A LOT more accurate than that. What does CPUz say the voltage is at load?


----------



## laszlo (Jan 4, 2016)

i would check the contact surface (blade test) and if needed sand it ...


----------



## Schmuckley (Jan 4, 2016)

Joel Charig said:


> I'm going with this bad boy
> Cooler Master RR-V8VC-16PR-R2 V8
> 
> Thoughts?



Bad Idea.
Poor cooling power for the dollar.
Lemme see what's out there right now..
Bah..At this point in the game,Hyper 212 is cheaper than all the others.
There used to be a few bigger,better coolers for slightly cheaper..now they're more. 

I just realized you're on Skylake..which runs cooler than..er...last gen..
Broadwell? Devil's Canyon?

You should not be getting that high of temps.
Might could use a delid. and or better cooling.
Should be able to max chip out on air/water without exceeding 86c even with AVX Prime.
I wouldn't run AVX Prime, though.Not after reading about all the chip deaths last-gen.
I use Cinebench for quick-test and Hyper-Pi 32m for RAM+ CPU.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 4, 2016)

I had the same issue with Prime95 after getting my 6600k. temps rose to 100*C+ quickly. Used Aida64 for stress testing and temps were much more reasonable.


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 4, 2016)

Hopefully you don't use AVX instructions then...


----------



## trog100 (Jan 4, 2016)

"I just realized you're on Skylake..which runs cooler than..er...last gen..
Broadwell? Devil's Canyon?"

from what i read i dont think they do.. in fact the smaller chip has more of a problem getting its heat up into the heater spreader top.. less surface area to do the transfer job.. 

it might be good idea to disable the chips gpu assuming it hasnt already been done.. 

trog


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Jan 4, 2016)

Ah, I only used that range because I couldn't remember what the precise reading was, will test in a minute and report back accurately.

Sorry


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Jan 4, 2016)

Averages at 1.19 volts during a stress test while reaching a max heat of 101°C.


----------



## Toothless (Jan 4, 2016)

I'd recommend my cooler for that thing except mine is an ass to install and is HUGE.


----------



## Kursah (Jan 4, 2016)

1.19 is what my 4790K loaded at max before being undervolted to load at 1.14v. So I'm sure that's about right for your CPU.

For the sake of trying, can you download and try out OCCT? It has a CPU test that also has an AVX option, give that a run as well...I'm expecting the same results, but OCCT imho is a better piece of software all around. Plus it also reports results and saves those results which we can review if need be if you attached them to your post.

Also, does your TX3 fan speed ramp up at all? If you download and run HW Monitor do you see CPUFan as a listed item? I'm curious if it's on a quiet profile and is just getting saturated right away... the TX3 is a little under gunned for this processor being overclocked, but I would imagine with max or a more aggressive fan speed profile set in UEFI would give you better results. Most boards have a Standard/Quiet/Performance/Manual option. Try Performance first, and maybe look into what options you can change in Manual...usually you're limited to a range of 30-70C for min max temps and anything in between those two, and then usually 20-100% fan speed for low and high, it will ramp up in between those variables.

Some have better tuning, but many ASRock and Asus boards I've used have what I described above.


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 4, 2016)

Stock cooler and stock settings, the PC should NOT throttle/hit those temps!!!


----------



## xvi (Jan 4, 2016)

Joel Charig said:


> Averages at 1.19 volts during a stress test while reaching a max heat of 101°C.


That seems like it's on the lower end for voltage, but that should only help your temperatures. I suspect the average includes some times when it throttled back considerably.

I'd guess that the most likely cause is a defective cooler.

Just for giggles, could you try laying the computer on its side so that the current CPU cooler sticks straight up? I once had a GPU cooler that would only cool effectively if it was on its side.



Schmuckley said:


> Might could use a delid.


I think that's a really extreme solution to an issue that is Intel's problem. If the CPU can not be run at stock speeds with decent cooling, that should be an issue covered under warranty.


Joel Charig said:


> I'm going with this bad boy
> Cooler Master RR-V8VC-16PR-R2 V8
> 
> Thoughts?


As others have said, it's pretty expensive considering it doesn't cool very well. The Hyper 212 Evo that everyone is talking about is less than half the price *and* a better cooler (although it certainly doesn't look as good).


----------



## Kursah (Jan 5, 2016)

EarthDog said:


> Stock cooler and stock settings, the PC should NOT throttle/hit those temps!!!



I wish that were really the case with Haswell's...at least the 4770's and 90's I tested on stock cooling..cool ambients slowed it down, but with AVX, that extra stress and voltage boost just overtook the stock coolers.


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Jan 5, 2016)

Kursah said:


> For the sake of trying, can you download and try out OCCT
> Also, does your TX3 fan speed ramp up at all?


I'll download the programme later today, and will run JC3 while monitoring the CPU fan RPM 



xvi said:


> As others have said, it's pretty expensive considering it doesn't cool very well


I decided to go with the 212 

I ran a stress test while monitoring the CPU fan RPM, and as it should, it more than doubled speeds in a matter of seconds from just over 1000rpm to 2300rpm.
So the fan is fine I think, other people have been reporting absurdly high temps on Prime95, and I haven't had any higher temp than in the low 50's while playing games, so I'm guessing it's something to do with Prime95.


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 5, 2016)

As mentioned in this thread, P95 uses AVX instructions. Those instructions stress the heck out of the chip. Typically you do not use those instructions so it isn't a huge deal to not test with them. I prefer AIDA64. It works for me for my uses on my PC.


----------

